# Dog bones and fats.



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2012)

Can someone clear this up for me or post a link describing what bones dogs can and cannot eat? I grew up with the old adage," Dogs can't have bones, they'll choke on them" thing. Now that I'm learning about BARF, I'm told they need bones. So, does it matter if it's only chicken bones? Like if I went to Walmart, bought a whole chicken, and just cut it up for her, she could eat the whole thing? Isn't the rule if it's not cooked they can eat it. Also, what other meats contain bones. Chicken is the only one I know of. 

And with the fats, what is considered a fat for dogs? Chicken quarters (I'm not even sure what part of the chicken that is) ? Organ meats? 

Thanks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dogs like the turkey/duck necks. Today I went and bought them a mixture of things. I got veal liver, beef liver, chicken liver, stew meat, turkey necks, pork necks, ox tails, ground bison, fish and a couple other things I can't remember. I grew up the same way you did, so I was very hesitant on doing this too. So far they have been fine and they are very happy and content.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

most all raw bones are ok to feed, just not weight bearing bones of large animals (like cows). they are able to old up thousands of pounds of weight, and if a dog tries to chew on them, they can break teeth.

Chicken is a great place to start. If your dog has a sensitive gut, take the skin off. I never had to do this when I introduced my dogs, but some do. Chicken quarters are the leg & thigh (and a little bit of the back) portion of the bird. Usually there are some organs still attached.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! I'm not sure if there's a butcher around here or not. Most of this stuff starting out has been bought from Walmart or Kroger (only places around here). Perhaps I'll check out Harps. Thanks. 

Any tips of fats?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

SaraP said:


> Can someone clear this up for me or post a link describing what bones dogs can and cannot eat? I grew up with the old adage," Dogs can't have bones, they'll choke on them" thing. Now that I'm learning about BARF, I'm told they need bones. So, does it matter if it's only chicken bones? Like if I went to Walmart, bought a whole chicken, and just cut it up for her, she could eat the whole thing? Isn't the rule if it's not cooked they can eat it. Also, what other meats contain bones. Chicken is the only one I know of.


For an adult German Shepherd edible bones would include:

Chicken
Duck
Lamb necks
Turkey (although I don't feed the leg bones)
Beef necks
Pork necks
Any fish bones (except PNW Salmon)
Rabbit
Quail
Pheasant



> And with the fats, what is considered a fat for dogs? Chicken quarters (I'm not even sure what part of the chicken that is) ? Organ meats?


Fats would be found in the skin of most meats - like chicken skin. As long as you don't remove the skin you don't really have to worry about feeding fats.

If a dog is putting on too much weight you reduce the AMOUNT they get - not the fats.

A chicken leg quarter is the leg and thigh combined.

Organ meats are things like liver, kidney, brains, eyes, etc. They should account for only 10% of the dogs total daily intake.

I prefer to feed organ meat every day as it can be very rich and giving a couple days worth at once may cause digestive upsets.


----------

